# Issues after latest FreeBSD 9.1



## rnejdl (Sep 23, 2012)

I recently did a buildworld from the latest FreeBSD 9.1 and after rebooting, I ran into several very strange problems that I haven't seen posted anywhere.

1) The hints I had in /boot/loader.conf no longer work so that my line out and my headphones as in the same association.  They are completely ignored.  I have:

```
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid18.config="as=1 seq=1 device=Line-out"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=1 device=Mic"
#hint.hdac.0.cad0.nid23.config="as=2 seq=15 device=Mic"
```
I understand some changes were made so this may be a simple change but I have tried 4 different variations without luck.

2) I use nat with IPFW.  The ipfw rule that I have to actually enable NAT to pass through is completely ignored.  Might be an ordering thing on the boot.  I have this in /etc/rc.conf:

```
natd_enable="YES"
natd_interface="em0"
natd_flags="-m"
firewall_enable="YES"
firewall_script="/etc/ipfw.rules"
```
And /etc/ipfw.rules is run except for this line:

```
$IPF 00100 divert 8668 ip from any to any via em0
```
Everything else in that file works and after rebooting, I just run that one line by hand and it works.  Very strange.

3) The nvidia kernel module isn't loaded any more and I have to load it by hand.  This is another boot item that is just completely ignored.  It's not erroring out, it just is skipped.  I have this in /boot/loader.conf:

```
kern.cam.scsi_delay="1000"
autoboot_delay="3"
ahci_load="YES"
linux_load="YES"
ipfw_load="YES"
ipdivert_load="YES"
accf_http_load="YES"
accf_data_load="YES"
mvs_load="YES"
aio_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
... (and more stuff)
(including the hints I mentioned above).
```

Anyone else running into this or have suggestions on how to fix?

Thanks!
Rusty Nejdl


----------



## rnejdl (Sep 24, 2012)

I managed to at least figure out half of the first one and I'm not quite happy with that.  What essentially happens is that the driver changed names from hdac to hdaa, the devices changed numbers (why?), and the as # changed so I ended up with:

```
hint.hdaa.0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15 device=Headphones"
hint.hdaa.0.nid18.config="as=1 seq=0 device=Line-out"
```
Notice that headphones and line-out changed nids.  AS=0 did not output any sound.  Documentation is wrong at least by my computer.  AS=1 worked for me.  I haven't tested this on a reboot as I can at least test this live with config changes and by setting dev.hdaa.0.reconfig=1 through sysctl(8).

Rusty Nejdl


----------



## rnejdl (Sep 24, 2012)

Regarding #2, it looks like I need the keyword natd instead:

```
$IPF 50 divert natd ip from any to any via em0
```
I haven't tested on reboot but re-running the script seems to work.

Rusty Nejdl


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2012)

If you want good answers, don't combine unrelated problems into one thread.  Post one thread per problem, and give them good descriptive names that will attract the interest of people who are experts on those things.

Please also see http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 for information on formatting posts.  
	
	



```
and [file] tags are particularly important.
```


----------



## rnejdl (Feb 18, 2013)

I wanted to follow up with this and to say I fixed the issues.  I found that my /boot/devices.hints file had a typo in it, missing #, that was caused when I merged.  After fixing that, everything in that file loaded correctly and everything in /boot/loader.conf loaded correctly as well.


----------

